# Transfert Ipod vers PC: Logiciel gratuit



## Dolce-Banana (16 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Cela fait quelques temps que je cherche des logiciels pour transférer la musique qui est sur mon iPod vers mon PC; j'en ai trouvé beaucoup, mais ils sont TOUS Payants, et les versions d'évaluation ne permettent pas le transfert de beaucoup de musique... 

Alors, je me demande s'il existe un logiciel de ce type, mais qui serait gratuit car, même si je voulais en acheter un, je ne pourrais pas puisque je n'ai pas de carte de crédit... 

Merci d'avance de votre aide (mon iPod est un photo 20Go)


----------



## chateII (29 Avril 2008)

Sur mac il y a senuti mais qui ne fonctionne pas sur PC et pas avec les iphone et touch.  Sur windows, j'utilise TuneAid.


----------



## tantoillane (29 Avril 2008)

sur mac il y a iPodDisk qui est gratuit, je ne sais pas s'il existe aussi pour PC ...


----------



## rsjb (30 Avril 2008)

Essaye Yamipod
Il a bien marché pour moi

http://www.yamipod.com/main/modules/screenshots/


----------



## Lulugreen (9 Février 2012)

Salut,
J'ai entendu Gizmorip est un outil gratuit pour transférer de la musique de l'iPod vers le PC. Mais je n'ai pas encore essayé. Mais je utiliser l'iPhone au transfert de PC pour transférer des photos iPhone vers PC. L'outil prend également en charge les iPods d'Apple.


----------



## Sammis (27 Mars 2015)

Lulugreen a dit:


> Salut,
> J'ai entendu Gizmorip est un outil gratuit pour transférer de la musique de l'iPod vers le PC. Mais je n'ai pas encore essayé. Mais je utiliser l'iPhone au transfert de PC pour transférer des photos iPhone vers PC. L'outil prend également en charge les iPods d'Apple.


oui, bien


----------

